# Greetings people



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello all! New to the forum.

I live in Cali. I ride in Tahoe if I go up for a few days, mainly Kirkwood or Homewood, or I'll hit up Dodge Ridge for a day trip.

I totally envy any of you who live within a half hour of a resort.

My board is seriously an antique and just might be one of the first ones ever. Okay maybe not but it's OLD and it's an Airwalk, do they still make boards? I am looking to pick up a new (to me) board within the next few weeks, possibly a slightly used Rome.

Anyway that's a little about me, also I'm member #2,689. Might be interesting in a year or two...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hello 

are you a wookie?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

paolo...just wondering what your def of a wookie is...?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

you say that as if there is more than one!!!

don't you start trying to bamboozle me with your youthful hippie babble!

you know what a wookie is! 

(he says as he dashes to the urban dic!)


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Urban Dictionary: wookie

altho #3 makes me laff...

i had meant definition number 4!

(talk aboot learning something new every day! this world has lost all innocense!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

so yeah, my definition was number 1.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

you are so sus McIni!

as if my charming and kindly persona, mixed with this noob's username weren't enuff to avoid fears that a derogatory term was being employed....

tsk tsk tsk!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

huh? no comprende ingles.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, I'm German, so I might have it covered in the hair department. But of those definitions no, I would say I am not a wookie. Except for the hairy nipples part, I have a few of those (don't worry I'm a dude).


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

*Hello*

WELCOME to the forum :thumbsup:  

where are u in cali?
might want to fill in your location also


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Norcal


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

i'm in the east bay
you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

the way south bay


----------

